# La sau în Bucureşti



## jazyk

Care este corect: Ne-am cunoscut la o petrecere la Bucureşti sau Ne-am cunoscut la o petrecere în Bucureşti?

Mulţumesc.


----------



## OldAvatar

Cred că ambele forme sunt corecte. Totuşi, cred că _în Bucureşti _are o nuanţă ceva mai exactă, indicând faptul că petrecerea s-a desfăşurat chiar în interiorul oaşului.


----------



## jazyk

Potrivit amânduror cărţilor mele de română se foloseşte _la _cu oraşe când subiectul nu mai se află în oraş şi _în_ când este încă acolo. Am sugerat versiunea cu _la_ pe un alt forum şi o româncă m-a corectat spunând că opţia corectă este aceea cu _în_, care nu concordă cu ceea că învăţasem.

Mulţumesc, Old Avatar.


----------



## david_carmen

În general, "la" se foloseşte pentru oraşe (localităţi), iar "în" pentru ţări şi regiuni.
Am fost la Bucureşti (Paris, Londra...).
Am fost în România.
Am fost în Transilvania.

Sunt situaţii în care ambele prepoziţii pot fi folosite, cum este şi cazul exemplului pe care l-ai dat. (Cred că "în" este preferat în limba vorbită.)


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Jazyk, explicatia din cartile pe care le ai tu e putin ciudata, pentru ca daca intreb: "Unde este Anca?" se poate raspunde si "Este la Bucuresti", si "Este in Bucuresti" (Prima varianta sugereaza ca se afla doar temporal acolo.)
Cat despre exemplul dat de tine, mie mi se pare mai naturala a doua propozitie "Ne-am cunoscut la o petrecere in Bucuresti". Nu e gresita nici a doua varianta,


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

david_carmen said:


> În general, "la" se foloseşte pentru oraşe (localităţi), iar "în" pentru ţări şi regiuni.
> Am fost la Bucureşti (Paris, Londra...).
> Am fost în România.
> Am fost în Transilvania.
> 
> Sunt situaţii în care ambele prepoziţii pot fi folosite, cum este şi cazul exemplului pe care l-ai dat. (Cred că "în" este preferat în limba vorbită.)



"Am fost la Bucuresti" exprima ideea de miscare - am mers.
Dar in propozitia "Ne-am cunoscut la o petrecere in Bucuresti" nu este vorba de nicio miscare, de aceea e preferabila propozitia "in". 
Dar, repet, ambele sunt corecte gramatical si nici vorbitorii nativi nu stiu prea bine sa explice diferenta.


----------



## Dumiac

Regula pe care o ştiu eu, şi pe care am şi văzut-o într-un manual de română, este următoarea: se foloseşte _la_ atunci când vorbitorul este în alt oraş, şi _în_ atunci când este în oraşul respectiv. De exemplu eu dacă mă aflu în Bucureşti, spun:
Anca este în Bucureşti.
Dan este la Braşov.

Logica acestei reguli este că se foloseşte _în_ atunci când e vorba de ceva mare, cu un interior bine definit, înăuntrul căruia poţi să fii, şi _la_ atunci când este vorba de un punct, o linie sau un obiect fără un interior accesibil. De aceea ţările şi regiunile, fiind mari şi încăpătoare, folosesc întotdeauna prepoziţia _în_ (_în România_ etc.). Când vorbim de oraşe, felul în care le percepem depinde de cât de departe suntem de ele: oraşul în care ne aflăm îl percepem ca fiind mare, cu un interior bine definit, în timp ce oraşele depărtate le percepem ca pe nişte puncte. Acelaşi lucru se întâmplă şi cu instituţiile: dacă sunt acasă, spun că fratele meu este _la şcoală_; dacă sunt în curtea şcolii, pot să spun că este _în şcoală_ (adică în interiorul clădirii) sau _la şcoală_ (adică a venit la şcoală, la ore, dar nu are importanţă dacă e înăuntru sau în curte).

Jazyk, poate ai confundat în regula pe care ai citit-o subiectul cu vorbitorul - sau l-au confundat autorii cărţilor respective . Vorbitorul nu ar avea cum să ştie unde se află fiecare om despre care vorbeşte, şi deci nu ar putea să aplice mereu regula conform căreia se foloseşte _în_ sau _la_ în funcţie de locul în care se află subiectul.

Oricum, am observat că nu toţi folosesc regula pe care am expus-o mai sus. Poate că la alţi vorbitori alegerea prepoziţiei depinde de alţi factori. Aş fi curios să ştiu câţi dintre cei care i-au răspuns aici lui Jazyk sunt din Bucureşti .


----------



## OldAvatar

Dumiac said:


> Aş fi curios să ştiu câţi dintre cei care i-au răspuns aici lui Jazyk sunt din Bucureşti .



Cel puţin 1.


----------

